# Am i allergic?



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

This is kinda worrieng me :/
I think im allergic to my little pal (spikey, about 2 to 3 years old, male hedgehog)
Everytime his quills touch my skin, the skin gets itchy, red and little bulbs show up

If needed i can attach a photo later

Please help!
I hope this can be solved by medicine or threatment D:


----------



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

Also my nose reacts about half an hour after playtime.
I then have to blow my nose every 10 minutes for a few hours...


----------



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Hedgehogs are entirely sinus hypoallergenic so it is not your hedgie making you sneeze 

It could be a number of things like the bedding you are using, the food, or even the soap you are using to bathe her! Try to eliminate as much as possible. If you are using wood shavings, switch to fleece liners. If your soap is scented switch the soap, etc.

The red bumps on your arm are normal and as long as they wear away after about an hour or so, you're fine. If my little Dobby lays on one part of me for two long I get a small bumps as well 

Good luck!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes you could be allergic to your hedgehog, there have been owners that have asthma attacks from their hedgies, have eyes swell and water and other allergy symptoms. Hedgehogs are not hypoallergenic like some people believe.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you allergic to dust/mold/pollen? Their little quills are perfect carriers for that crud.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs most certainly do cause allergic reactions of all types, including skin reactions, sneezing, runny nose and eyes, asthma and there have been a couple of cases that the allergic reactions progressed into very severe reactions. 

It is a myth that hedgehogs don't cause allergic reactions, often spread by the same unscrupulous breeders who say hedgehogs don't require a heat source. :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just like the "hypoallergenic dogs" sellers. Just looking to make a few extra buck$.


----------



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

A massive thanks to everyone!
And thats funny, the breeder i got my hedgie from actually told me she prefers a warm room over lamp or personal heater for the hedgehog.
She said it will give them a small boost if they get outside, they wont get sick as fast as other hedgies
But lets just focus on the main question.

Thanks for all the response,
I was never tested for anything as far as i know, but if it happens to more people (the red bumps) i think its ok.
I will take a look at the bedding, that might be it .

THANKS!


----------



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

And christemo,
Your avatar is VERY cute 
I can get a bit gay-ish if it conserns hedgehogs haha
Im just so in love with animals, working my way towards a beautiful career as a vet


----------



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Oops... I was sadly misinformed and apologize!


----------

